# Bacon!



## big casino (Dec 17, 2012)

This started off as a 9 and 1/2 lb fresh porkbelly from my butcher, I needed 1lb of it for another Christmas project I am working on, so I cut off a 1 1/2 lb chunk for that and ended up with 8lbs of fresh porkbelly using the dry cure method from the book "Charcuterie" by Ruhlman and Polcyn I mixed up the basic cure in the recipe and then added my own favorite spices let the belly cure for 8 days in the fridge and then a sit in the fridge over night to form a pellicle, and then a 7hr smoke at 135 degrees with Maple chips













sclicingbacon.jpg



__ big casino
__ Dec 17, 2012


















baconsliced.jpg



__ big casino
__ Dec 17, 2012


















baconpacked.jpg



__ big casino
__ Dec 17, 2012


















baconfried.jpg



__ big casino
__ Dec 17, 2012






And Yep that's Rollers Amish bread recipe in the form of toast! We just need to get chickens again and what a breakfast!

Thanks for looking,

Harry


----------



## fpnmf (Dec 17, 2012)

Looking tasty!!


----------



## xutfuzzy (Dec 17, 2012)

Love it!  Does the book suggest the 135 degree temperature?  Any rationale for that temp?  I've asked for the book for Christmas, but would like a sneak preview!  :)


----------



## big casino (Dec 17, 2012)

no actually the book says to go at 200 and take out at 150 IT that seems way to high for me so I used their recipe and method for the dry cure,  and Rytek Kutas smoking method, I am not a big fan of the charcuterie book, it has some good stuff but for me it goes into some other things that well just plain don't interest me.


----------



## sam3 (Dec 17, 2012)

Looks good BC. I have that same slicer. LOL


----------



## big casino (Dec 17, 2012)

sam3 said:


> Looks good BC. I have that same slicer. LOL


that lil slicer works pretty good for being an el cheapo, some day i'd like to upgrade  but it's hard to throw out that kinda cash when this little bugger works so good


----------



## sam3 (Dec 17, 2012)

Big Casino said:


> that lil slicer works pretty good for being an el cheapo, some day i'd like to upgrade  but it's hard to throw out that kinda cash when this little bugger works so good


Agreed, mine was a gift. Gotta say, it works well.  I'm breaking mine out this weekend after I cold smoke some bacon myself.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Dec 17, 2012)

Looks great


----------



## red dog (Dec 17, 2012)

Big Casino said:


> that lil slicer works pretty good for being an el cheapo, some day i'd like to upgrade  but it's hard to throw out that kinda cash when this little bugger works so good


I have that slicer too. It is so handy and has been working great for some 20 years. So great for small jobs, easy to clean and stash away.


----------



## venture (Dec 17, 2012)

Good looking bacon.

I also have that slicer.  Mine was also a gift from about 20 or more years ago.  I also am thinking about an upgrade, but it still does most of what I want it to do.  About the best thing I can say about it (other than the free price) is that it does store compactly.

For actual use, I am looking for an excuse to spend a bunch of money?  This coming from a guy who will find any excuse NOT to spend money!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## ldrus (Dec 17, 2012)

Great looking bacon!


----------



## daveomak (Dec 19, 2012)

Harry, morning.... I've got the same slicer. 20 + years..... Does it work OK without the sliding meat holder thingy ??  I've never tried that... Did you have to mod anything to slice like that ???


----------



## big casino (Dec 20, 2012)

DaveOmak said:


> Harry, morning.... I've got the same slicer. 20 + years..... Does it work OK without the sliding meat holder thingy ??  I've never tried that... Did you have to mod anything to slice like that ???


yeah mine seems to work like that it does leave a little tail off of the trailing end, I cut it off after a bit when it gets too big, of course you have to be very careful due to operating it with out the pusher, and when it gets thin I use the pusher with out the slider bed, I start with the pusher up front and when I get it half way through I move it to the back half of the slice, It works but you have to be careful and take your time and watch those fingers


----------



## smoker21 (Jan 1, 2013)

Has anyone tried pork shoulder/butt instead of belly and if so how's it come out??

They are both fatty and I can get pork butts anywhere.

Thanks

JD


----------



## smoker21 (Jan 1, 2013)

Looks great!

And I too have the same slicer))

JD


----------



## smoking b (Jan 1, 2013)

Just saw this thread. Looks great Big Casino! I love bacon & it gets expensive when you eat 2 or 3 lbs at a pop for breakfast. I really need to track down some pork belly... But yeah - fine looking bacon!!


----------



## big casino (Jan 1, 2013)

Smoker21 said:


> Has anyone tried pork shoulder/butt instead of belly and if so how's it come out??
> 
> They are both fatty and I can get pork butts anywhere.
> 
> ...


Hey JD, look for  threads searching  "buck board Bacon" some guys here make it all the time, I personally havent, that lil slicer gets around!


Smoking B said:


> Just saw this thread. Looks great Big Casino! I love bacon & it gets expensive when you eat 2 or 3 lbs at a pop for breakfast. I really need to track down some pork belly... But yeah - fine looking bacon!!


Thanks SB yeah 2 or 3 lbs for one sitting would be expensive!


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jan 1, 2013)

Looks real good, Harry!


~Martin


----------

